# Kelly with Steel in todays Free Press



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

Cool that Kelly's in the Detroit paper with a chromer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

Looks like a real nice fish.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wonder if he caught it on a pattern developed by one of his guides. You know.... the ones he steals, adds a little crystal flash to, gives a cool name and calls it his own. Guy cares more about trying to be famous than he does catching fish. Sorry... not a big fan. Please don't get me wrong though, I mean nothing against you whatsoever.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

aimus1 said:


> Wonder if he caught it on a pattern developed by one of his guides. You know.... the ones he steals, adds a little crystal flash to, gives a cool name and calls it his own. Guy cares more about trying to be famous than he does catching fish. Sorry... not a big fan. Please don't get me wrong though, I mean nothing against you whatsoever.



Yeah, that makes me really maddin


----------



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

Famous? Give everyone a break and think before you post such a narrow minded comment. Kelly devotes more personal time than most if not all steelheaders on the east side in attempts of fighting for steady water flows, protecting au sable chrome, and what have you. Kelly has more respect for steelheaders than any other full time guide i have encountered, East side or West.

Kyle d.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Not sure if we're talking about the same Kelly and if not than I take back my post. Kelly G??
If not, please excusue my ignorance and Moderator please remove my post. Or can I remove it myself??


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kelly Neuman is who the article is refering to and as Kyle said has done more than anybody helping to restore the fishing in the Ausable.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

aimus1 said:


> Not sure if we're talking about the same Kelly and if not than I take back my post. Kelly G??
> If not, please excusue my ignorance and Moderator please remove my post. Or can I remove it myself??


 
You're talking about the wrong Kelly. Had you looked at the picture, you would have realized that it is in fact Kelly Neuman, quite possibly the most renowned fly fishing guide in the state. He's not to far short of a celebrity. He's got an awesome program. I've heard nothing but great feedback from those who know him or know who he is.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

aimus1 said:


> Not sure if we're talking about the same Kelly and if not than I take back my post. Kelly G??
> If not, please excusue my ignorance and Moderator please remove my post. Or can I remove it myself??


 

Kelly G is out west living the dream in the land of destination fishing.
SLIDE on INN and see him sometime.

Good too see Kelly N is getting some press. He's a great guide and definitely deserves a little recognition.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Indeed it is Kelly Neuman, his guide company is Steamside Guide service, check out his web site and you will see that picture in a much better light along with some others. I've used him several times and had good trips each time. Never heard of him claimming a pattern is his nor have I heard of him writting a book, just making rods, guiding, fishing and bird hunting.http://www.michiganstreamside.com/


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Wasn't he banned from this site?


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

The best river fisherman that I know, period! I swear, that guy can pull steel from a bath tub. Also a quality person in general, never heard a bad word uttered about him.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Wasn't he banned from this site?



Yep, I don't miss him either


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

What did he do to get banned ? PM if need be.


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

Best I can recall, when the fish disappeared, and we were all ranting about it and the water flows, controled by Consumers, and the Cormorant control, or lack of it, the smolt planting program and it's effectivness, he got into an "online argument with someone, and it got a little ugly, more or less, the thread was removed, he got banned and my memory fades.

Kelly Neuman has been the one of the loudest voices of support concerning the Ausable river and the Steelhead related to it. I doubt anyone spends more time on the river, or is in fact more dependant on it for a livleyhood. I've known him for 20 years and a lot of info I get on the river I get via Kelly, example; this mornings post on the tagged fish, he texted me that info yesterday.


----------

